# Muhammad Ali and Mike Tyson



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

What's there Enneagram Types ?
I would say Ali is either a 3 or an 8
Tyson is either a counterphobic 6 or an 8


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

imo
Muhammad Ali: 8w7>2w3>7w8 Sx/So
Mike Tyson: 6w7>8w9>2w3 Sx/So


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

IMO both 8's.


----------



## infpheart (Jan 4, 2014)

Esfj ali and Infp tyson


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

Muhammad Ali: ESFP 
Mike Tyson: INFP


----------

